
Google engineer wrote his memo after he went to a shaming diversity program - wolco
http://www.businessinsider.com/james-damore-wrote-his-memo-after-attending-a-google-diversity-programme-2017-8
======
wolco
This is one angle I haven't heard. After diversity training he wrote the memo.
I have never been through diversity training but could this help his court
case?

~~~
jshevek
I would imagine that the nature of this training would vary greatly between
different companies.

And given the extremity of the reactions by certain left leaning people at
Google this past week - I can imagine that the diversity training at Google is
particularly irrational and cult-like.

------
dolevyao
I highly, highly recommend watching Damore's interview with Jordan Peterson.

I am starting to think that Damore might be on the right side of all of this.

[https://youtu.be/SEDuVF7kiPU](https://youtu.be/SEDuVF7kiPU)

~~~
jshevek
Yes, that was a good interview. Much better than the interview with the other
guy, mentioned in this article.

------
deanCommie
If you claim to be impartial and scientific, but go on to be publicly
interviewed by an alt-right media member, you lose your credibility.

If you claim to be impartial and scientific, but use terms like "virtue
signaling", which are conservative straw men of liberals ("The only reason
anyone would stand up for others is to prove that they are virtuous"), you
lose your credibility.

~~~
jshevek
It seems to me that _Jordan Peterson_ [0] is an interesting, thoughtful person
who is very transparent about his personal journal to find meaning and
understand... well, existence for lack of a better word.

I highly recommend his podcasts.

Dismissing him[1] as "alt-right" media does a terrible disservice to the
spirit of learning and open inquiry.

As for that other guy that interviewed him - meh. But if everyone in the
mainstream media were lying about me, I might accept help from such as him.

[0] Edit: While not mentioned in this article, James Damore's second interview
this week was with Jordan Peterson. It is of higher quality.

[1] I see now that you were not, my apologies.

~~~
deanCommie
I have very deeply conflicted feelings about Jordan Peterson. On the one hand,
I agree with you that his own personal writing and stances are fairly
transparent and reasonable.

On the other hand, he actively attracts and covets the deeply right fringes,
and claims no responsibility when they use his stances for extremist
viewpoints and attacks.

Example:

Jordan Peterson: "I think making mis-gendering someone a federal hate crime is
a step too far and infringes free speech more than it protects trans people."

His supporters: "Yeah, FUCK TRANS PEOPLE!"

Jordan Peterson: "<crickets>"

